# Mixet



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone know a little about the history of the MIXET brand?

When did they start? When were they acquired by Alsons, and when was the last year they made complete shower valves?

There are still a lot of OEM part available by Brasscraft ( also an Alsons company ). But it has been at least 5 years, I think, since I last saw a new valve.

I like to have the "straight dope" on issues like this, and as I look at it , I sort of know, but can't fill in the details!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I will find out for you


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

******* its been like 8 hours and still no answer?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> ******* its been like 8 hours and still no answer?



haha , yea I was busy on other threads 

I am on it :whistling2:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

The only thing that matters is they stopped making that valve (IMO HTE WORST SINGLE VALVE)--piece of crap JMO


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

para1 said:


> The only thing that matters is they stopped making that valve (IMO HTE WORST SINGLE VALVE)--piece of crap JMO


 
Well, it was certainly a convenient business opportunity for the guy who came up with the NOMIX cartridge.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe the story is that Mixet just went out of business.
RIP they deserved it!
While they were closing they sold Masco/Alsons/Brasscraft the license to make Mixet parts.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> haha , yea I was busy on other threads
> 
> I am on it :whistling2:


Well, come on, we are waiting *******!!!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> Well, come on, we are waiting *******!!!


Yea, I am looking not much info, I did however write a few emails to reps over night, I am hoping they will write me back on Monday with the answers to my questions


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

para1 said:


> The only thing that matters is they stopped making that valve (IMO HTE WORST SINGLE VALVE)--piece of crap JMO


 
i agree completely. the best thing about them is the oportunity to change them out for moen positemps. cheap, quick and easy. everyone is happy.







paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Mixet valves suck big time, there worthless.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

para1 said:


> The only thing that matters is they stopped making that valve (IMO HTE WORST SINGLE VALVE)--piece of crap JMO


 

You hit the nail right on the head. These valves make me cringe!!! they are just about the biggest piece of junk installed anywhere.....they are right up there with Valley!!! 

Plastic crap azz stems, VALLEY has a shower valve the replicates delta, they have 1.5" stubby stems in their shower valves, how the heck are you to get theis piece of plastic junk to stay, when the valve is behind tile and everything else? the seats and springs have some special plastic thing that sits in it, the rubber seat is so cheap, you get one chance at finding the hole, remember, the valve is set back behind tile, I have long fingers, still a pain !!!! you miss that hole and make the rubber bent, it won't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUNK.JUNK...............JUNK If you ever worked on a Valley shower valve, you understand.

I hate plastic stems! I just repaired a mixet valve, so cheap and the handle wobbles and everything was new!!!, crap! Price Pfister has a plastic stem, the Avante, crap also, had a customers break 2 weeks ago, it pulled all the way out, he had a mess until he shut the water off to the house.

Why do these things make it on the market!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree.



para1 said:


> The only thing that matters is they stopped making that valve (IMO HTE WORST SINGLE VALVE)--piece of crap JMO


----------

